# New Rescue/Foster home to Forum



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

HMora said:


> Well, I am so excited to find this forum! I live in North Georgia and I work with a rescue group...or two! It apparently has been golden retriever season because I have been taking them in by the pairs! I absolutely LOVE goldens! I have two of my own and take in goldens whenever I can.....I always tell people contemplating adopting a golden from me that "you just can't go wrong with a goldie!"
> Well, I just wanted to say hello! Give me a holler if their are any around north georgia that you know are in need of assistance! :wavey:


Welcome aboard. What rescue group do you work with in Georgia?? I have dealt with a few out of there for fundraising. We have rescued quite a few out of Georgia as well. Glad to have another rescue person on board. Always a pleasure.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks for joining our forum, it's really nice to see another rescue worker here. Welcome and feel like home.
Joe


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! I'm sure you'll love it here....

Aren't we hitting that time of year where people are turning in the Christmas Puppies, after realizing how much work they are?


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome! We hope to hear and see more of your babies and fosters!


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome! It's great to see another rescuer join the group. You'll love it here.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome to the board. 
There are several members on here that volunteer for one or more rescue groups, and having one more join this board is all that much better.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome! We love new rescue contacts!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome!

What rescue group do you work with?

I volunteer with Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue up here in New England but our sister rescue is J&L Rescue in AL.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Welcome! I too am interested in knowing which groups you are working with in north Georgia. Here in Atlanta, I've been "freelancing" with several groups and shelters since Dixie Golden Retriever Rescue ceased operations in 2004, and we're preparing to do some foster work with Atlanta Dog Squad. I recently exchanged e-mails with a few groups in your area, namely Lab Friends of the South.

Glad you're here!!!


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Hello and welcome! You will soon learn that this is a great forum.
In the Doggie Rescue Parade I'm the one leading and carrying the banner!
The only thing I love more then rescued golden retrievers are the golden folks who work and run the rescues for them. They are special as the dogs they provide for and save! A lesson I learned a very long time ago.

If there were a golden rescue in this area I would be a huge part of its day to day operation. (Don't get me wrong here, I also have a deep golden respect for quality breeders of golden retrievers as well.)

It's GREAT to see another person here involved with a golden rescue apart of the form. 

Again welcome to a great forum! You're going to love it here!
Teddy pointed out to a buddy the other day: "I'm surprised that Kevin has only gotten groaned twice since he "HAS" shared a number of his jokes with the members there!"

A real funny kid... as in Ha! Ha! Ha!....


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!!! Bless you for doing the work you are doing. I'm associated with Homeward Bound Golden Retriever Rescue and can't tell you how wonderful it is to see someone/other agencies involved in protecting and rescuing this special, special breed.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Welcome to the forum! I'm sure you'll love it here....
> 
> Aren't we hitting that time of year where people are turning in the Christmas Puppies, after realizing how much work they are?


Our Vet and I were just tag-teaming on this very subject Rick she added; "but as bad as that is what's much worse is when Walt Disney releases a movie with a breed of dog and as a result before the credits have rolled completely off the big screen and they are out of the parking lot,and can get the sticky half dried soda remove from the bottom of their shoes, they pop open the cell phone calling pet stores, breeders etc. looking for that certain breed. Example Husky's, Dalmation's and Jack Russel's.:uhoh:  :doh: :no: Doc was rant'n on for 20 minutes, I got the lecture, full blast,
and I brought the subject up, just a little general conversation, and soon wished I hadn't. :bowl: I won't touch on that subject again any time soon!
Trust me!

:wavey:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Kra! I saw your post and thought I would pitch you a link to a list of Missouri Golden Retriever rescues. Maybe one of them will be close enough to you that you can get involved, or you could volunteer to help them from your area as a satellite location. We do that a lot in TX, there are several people who help the rescue group that live many miles outside the Dallas area, but are in good locations to help pull dogs that are in their area that would be hard to get if someone had to drive from Dallas.

Local Rescue Groups



kra said:


> Hello and welcome! You will soon learn that this is a great forum.
> In the Doggie Rescue Parade I'm the one leading and carrying the banner!
> The only thing I love more then rescued golden retrievers are the golden folks who work and run the rescues for them. They are special as the dogs they provide for and save! A lesson I learned a very long time ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

HI! I'm really glad to meet another rescue volunteer! I volunteer for rescue in North Texas.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Yup Rick--it is the time of year folks start turning in the Xmas puppies---which is sad because they are just getting to the best part--


----------

